# shoe with wide toe box



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Looking for a shoe with a wide toe box. Or more specifically, one that does not taper down near the pinky toe. My feel are relatively flat across the toes, which means that in a lot of shoes, my pinky and 3rd and 4th toes tend to get squished inwards. I don't need the shoe to have a wide heel.

The shoes I have are Shimano M077, so I'd want something similar, i.e. has velcro instead of laces.


----------



## dartman2 (Feb 26, 2012)

I am in the same boat, tried on several brands, finally found the Bontrager MTB RLs, and they have been great. Also got the road version, equally comfortable and durable so far (2 years).


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

My lakes fit impressively wide (I use the mx-165, Velcro etc), love those shoes 
My shimanos are ok
Stay away from sidis and if someone posts about them, leave neg rep immediately. They are tiny.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Specialized Body-Geometry shoes don't squish your pinky toe area at all. 

I have a pair of the white & red ones, that were like $140. I have fairly wide feet. 

They fit great, and are good quality for the price IMO. 


Just my $0.02.....

:thumbsup:


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. I tried the Specialized shoes a while ago, and while I don't remember much about the fit, I eliminated them because the tread compound was too plasticky and slippery.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> Specialized Body-Geometry shoes don't squish your pinky toe area at all.
> 
> I have a pair of the white & red ones, that were like $140. I have fairly wide feet.
> 
> ...


Second the Specialized. Most European shoes have a slightly narrow toe box. I always wanted a Sidi but they just don't fit correctly.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Bontrager shoes are out - they squeeze on the side of my pinky toe, although they do not compress the tips of my small toes.


----------



## Bad Idea (Jun 14, 2009)

I have the same issue and ended up getting the specialized shoes about two sizes too big and tightening the crap out of them to keep my foot in place. I don't recommend them. Got them two years ago and they're starting to fall apart. They're downright dangerous to walk in.

I have heard good things about Lake's wide shoes and they use real rubber, but haven't found any to try on. I've also been told that pearl izumi's shoes have a fairly wide toebox.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

beanbag said:


> Looking for a shoe with a wide toe box. Or more specifically, one that does not taper down near the pinky toe. My feel are relatively flat across the toes, which means that in a lot of shoes, my pinky and 3rd and 4th toes tend to get squished inwards. I don't need the shoe to have a wide heel.
> 
> The shoes I have are Shimano M077, so I'd want something similar, i.e. has velcro instead of laces.


*I use these and love them:thumbsup::thumbsup: I have wide toes also and they have plenty of room
Shimano M162 SPD Shoes > Apparel > Shoes and Footwear > Mountain Bike Shoes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop*


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

beanbag said:


> Bontrager shoes are out - they squeeze on the side of my pinky toe, although they do not compress the tips of my small toes.


I know the Bontrager RXLs come in wide options if that helps


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I use the Shimano M087E Wide

Shimano M087E Wide MTB Shoe > Apparel > Shoes and Footwear > Mountain Bike Shoes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

I think the Shimano shoes run small (Length). I had to step up to a 46.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

I responded to another thread about this.Louis Garneau Montana XT2 have a round toe box. Different than any other I've seen or used. I also have a pair of Spec. Rime which are not as comfortable because of the pointier toe area.


----------



## Metaluna (Jul 11, 2006)

JRS73 said:


> I think the Shimano shoes run small (Length). I had to step up to a 46.


Definitely. If you check Shimano's sizing chart, they use a different scale than, say, Specialized, which is different from Sidi. For example, my normal shoe size is approximately US 13EE. I recently tried on some size 48 Shimano M087E's, and the U.S. size printed on the box was like 12.3, whereas SIDI would consider 48 = U.S. 13, and Specialized considers a size 47 to be a 13. IMHO Specialized runs small, though, so I would say a 47 is closer to a 12.5. So at least Sidi and Shimano's sizing is accurate according to their own charts in my experience, but you can't make assumptions across brands.

BTW, considering that the Shimanos I tried on were nearly a size too small, they still had decent toe room all things considered. I was almost considering buying them. Too bad the store didn't have any 49's for me to try (not sure if Shimano goes that high anyway).


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Giro makes a HV (high volume) for the Privateer and Gauge.
Specialized's current models are not narrow.
Shimano's are not that bad.
Some Louis Garneau are comfy as are Lakes even without the W designation for "wide".

I have narrow heels and wider forefoot. I could not fit a Mavic or Northface or SIDI but the Sidi Mega were comfy.

I spent way too much time going from shop to shop to try and was willing to buy full bore retail if a perfect fit was found.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

ferday said:


> Stay away from sidis and if someone posts about them, leave neg rep immediately. They are tiny.


You talking about Sidi Mega's being tiny?


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

2014 bump.

Still looking for shoes that don't squish my pinky toe.


----------



## jsteach (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm wearing 2 Specialized S-works shoes road and mountain , Sidi Dragon Mtb and Gaerne Kobra Mtb. The Gaerne Is diffidently much wider toe box, I use it for very hot long rides, Specialized and Sidi toe box about the same.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

i too like shoes that have a wide toebox. i bought a pair of specialized tahoes - i have found them to be comfortable and a nice looking shoe. only thing i don't like is the fact they have laces.....


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

I've been riding the Specialized RIME now for about a year. Its their enduro-ish shoe and came out before "enduro" as an industry term had taken off. its designed to be less race minimal in fit and shape and more comfort/hike a bike capable with a grippy vibram sole on the outsole covering the stiff platform. Has BOA and 2 velcro straps.

I have bunions (deformed big toe joint which sticks out) - and the pain/problem always was way worse diring/after riding in my race fit mtb shoes. Since the RIMEs and a pair of "natural" sneakers - Brooks w minimal heel lift and flexible sole - i am pain free.

BTW - the RIMEs are uber comfrotable - but yet one of their stiffer sole platforms - so you wont give up any power transfer when pedaling... and they are decent price for a show w these features... same as new giro terraduro which look pretty similar

overall Id have to give em 4.5 out of 5 in a rating.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

I need a 4E width shoe, but have been better off with lake wide shoes over other shoes so far. Lakes are a 2E. I have the winter boot 302, and three other pairs of lakes. I will try to find a specialized store with wides to compare.
Urmb


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

My feet are between normal and wide. So most normal sized bike shoes are too narrow, wides too wide. I have a pair of Lake road shoes in wide and they are way too wide. I think their regular width would be perfect. However, I ride road and mountain in Specialized shoes. I have a pair of S-Works for the road and I'm not sure the model of the mtb shoes but they have three velcro straps and are very comfy. I'd recommend Specialized for sure for someone that isn't a true wide at least.


----------



## ross86 (Sep 11, 2007)

I love my Pearl iZUMi X-Alp Enduro III


----------



## DPeper (Jan 24, 2013)

Another something that I have noticed is that if you buy shoes euro sizing that are one size up it makes a huge difference. I wear a 11.5 us and in a euro size 46 (11.3) is perfect and 47 (11.7) still fit fine but offer a lot of width. Just a thought for you as both work but euro sizing offers options so you can get a more tailored fit.


----------



## Palapapapa (Oct 8, 2010)

Have a look at Northwave. Good quality and wide toe box.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Specialized Expert..I have v. Wide feet and the toe box on these is great.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Update: I ended up getting the Shimano SH-M162 shoes. They still pinch my pinky toe a little, but not that bad yet. They seem to have a rounder toe box than other shoes I was able to try.

Most cycling shoes for some reason are shaped like men's dress shoes with pointy toes. Usually the less racy more hiking type shoes (typically ones with laces instead of velcro) try to look more like a hiking boot and thus have a more rounded front.


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

Shimano makes the MO-88 in a wide version (it's what I have), and it is very roomy up front


----------

